# How Would You Fix the Mavericks?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If Deron Williams is signed, what moves would you make next?

If Deron Williams signs in Brooklyn, how would you handle this offseason?

How do you feel about the Jared Cunningham pick? Would you have preferred to see them take someone else?

Do you think Bernard James or Jae Crowder will make the team?

Who do you see as the Mavericks core at this time?

Now that the Mavs will be exercising their option on Brandan Wright, do you see him as a part of this team's future?

Can this team win a championship with Deron Williams and four other starters who are all 33 or over?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/dallas.htm


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless they get Deron Williams, the future doesn't look too good for Dallas. I think with him they can be very competitive but not a championship calibre team. Tyson Chandler was the key ingredient to the Mavericks championship season and unless they can get a center who can protect the rim like he did, it's going to be tough for them to get back there with or without Deron Williams.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

We need to sign a point guard. If we get Deron, great, otherwise it's Nash or possibly Lin. After that, we need to target a veteran swingman on a short term (2 years or less) deal. Kevin Martin or Andre Iguodala could be options.

If we sign Deron, either Martin or Iggy would be suitable as the 3rd option. However, if we're looking at Nash, then Iguodala would be the better option so he can add perimeter defense to compensate for Nash.

Deron needs to make up his mind though b/c Mavericks would need to move onto a Plan B of 
We need a solid big. I like Kaman b/c of the German ties to Dirk and if he's getting minutes he can produce. Mavericks are looking at Anthony Randolph as a backup big and I like that a lot. 

Mavericks could compete for a championship as early as this coming season if they get Deron and could still be a Conference Finals team if they get Nash and a big. Problem is, they are already behind last season's squad as they've lost Terry and yet to fill either PG or SG spots.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*If Deron Williams is signed, what moves would you make next?*
N/A

*If Deron Williams signs in Brooklyn, how would you handle this offseason?
*Kaman, Hawes, pretty much any competent big man on the market. I'd even take a shot at Michael Beasley, maybe Kidd, Dirk, Marion etc could get his head screwed on right. 

*How do you feel about the Jared Cunningham pick? Would you have preferred to see them take someone else?*
I don't know much about him but from the highlights I've seen, looks like he could bring some playmaking off the bench. Some nice steal numbers too.

*Do you think Bernard James or Jae Crowder will make the team?*
I know even less about these than I do Cunningham. 

*Who do you see as the Mavericks core at this time?
*Dirk

*Now that the Mavs will be exercising their option on Brandan Wright, do you see him as a part of this team's future?*
He's a nice bench big. 

*Can this team win a championship with Deron Williams and four other starters who are all 33 or over?
*N/A now, but if they're the right 33+ year olds, then yeah.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Our first priority should be a point guard. If we don't get Nash or Lin, there was some small talk about Dragic but I don't think Mavericks are that high on Dragic, even though I personally think he's even w/ Lin. If we don't get any of those three, we are largely screwed and the team would be hard to watch. If we bring back Kidd as the starter, I'm throwing a temper tantrum. I'd almost rather bring back Delonte and sign a true SG.

I read rumors we've offered Terry, who gave the Mavericks a chance to match Celtics offer, a 2-year deal that pays more per year than Boston, but obviously one year less. Would you rather have a 2-year deal for what's probably 14 Mil or a 3-year 17 Mil deal? If you think you can get a decent offer in your third year in FA, that two year deal isn't bad.

We're also talking to Courtney Lee who could be a decent replacement for Terry.

I get the sense Mavericks aren't going to amnesty Haywood this year now that they won't be blowing all their money in free agency. Ian Mahinmi is likely headed somewhere else, which is why Bernard James was taken in second round and will likely make the squad. Don't know what to make of Crowder, don't expect to see him on the team.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nash is teaming up with Kobe, and we're trying to lock up Kidd - that sound you hear is the bodies of Mavs fans hitting the canyon floor after they jumped off a cliff. :dead:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

This is beneath the worst case scenario for Dallas. You can't even tank b/c you have to make some use of Dirk's last two years. Knicks can match Lin, so its almost Dragic or bust. I swear Dallas is going to stand still and bring back Kidd and it's going to be unbearable. Winter is coming to North Texas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not the worst case yet. The absolute worst would be if they decided to overpay for average players.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks like they are going to repeat this year's plan with Howard and Chris Paul in place of Howard and Deron. They may as well accept that this core isn't good enough to contend now. Last year you had a shot if everything goes your way. Now it's time to make a new plan. 

I wonder if Cuban can stomach fielding a team that might not even make the playoffs though. That might kill the man.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Diable said:


> It looks like they are going to repeat this year's plan with Howard and Chris Paul in place of Howard and Deron.


If that were truly the case, they would trade Dirk for draft picks and other commodities - they just got schooled in the FA market because they didn't have the chips to compete with other teams. That would of course tell the fans that this team is bigger than Dirk, and that would be a first since he came here from Germany.

That wouldn't be a bad thing if you're a young fan - I can't wait another 30 years though. :sigh:


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Diable said:


> It looks like they are going to repeat this year's plan with Howard and Chris Paul in place of Howard and Deron.


That might be true and I hate it. There's no reason to believe Chris Paul is going to leave Los Angeles and Blake Griffin to play with Dirk. He has more reasons to stay in LA than Deron did to stay in BK. The only reason he would come at all is if he thought he could play with Dwight, who could end up any of five or six places right now. Waiting for next offseason would be pretty tragic and would waste whatever is left of Dirk's career.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

this season is going to be fkn BRUTAL... jesus


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You're right, you guys should send Dirk to Boston to compete for a title. :bsmile:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What is this team's ceiling now that we know how the offseason turned out?

*PG Darren Collison*/Rodrigue Beaubois
*SG OJ Mayo*/Delonte West/Jared Cunningham
*SF Shawn Marion*/Vince Carter/Dahntay Jones
*PF Dirk Nowitzki*/Elton Brand
*C Chris Kaman*/Brandan Wright

I think anybody who says they know how that guard rotation is going to play is lying to you. They don't have a single player who started the majority of his team's games in the backcourt last season. Who is this team's second best defender behind Marion? OJ Mayo??? Not good.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Delonte started a good amount of games for Dallas and did well, so there is some bit of a safety net. The second best defender is probably Elton Brand, then Delonte, and Brandan Wright. Last year Delonte was the second best defender in the starting lineup, which also had Kidd as a liability, so my opinion is that the defense has improved significantly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> my opinion is that the defense has improved significantly.


Haywood to Kaman is a colossal step down.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't believe that, Haywood would have to be really good defensively for any move to be a colossal step down. Haywood is disinterested at times, and not the best rebounder. Bringing in both Kaman and Brand improves our defense and rebounding. Plus gives us an added offensive boost.

What defensive issues we had last year were on the perimeter though, and I don't see how replacing Kidd and Terry with Collison and Mayo can be anything but a huge improvement in that area.


----------

